# Buying a 1998 750iL



## SterlingK (Mar 17, 2010)

Looking at a 1998 750il. Took it for a test-drive, and everything went smoothly, the only thing I noticed was the broken cup holder and the f'd pixels on the dash, neither of which were deal breakers for me. I took it out for a second test drive and to bring it to a local mechanic. The steering would hum a bit on this test drive, leading me and the mechanic to believe it was low on Power Steering Fluid. The mechanic said if i bought it i would need to spend about 1k.

I'm really considering buying this toy as it offers such a great luxury-price ratio.

Is there anything else I should be on the look-out for? And would any one recommend paying a BMW Dealership to do their 100 Point inspection?

Any advice would be great, as I'm young and can't really handle being stuck with more then the already high end maintenance I'm expecting.

Thanks in advance for any and all help :thumbup:


----------



## wilk187 (May 22, 2008)

www.e38.org is your friend.


----------

